# The Golden Question



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

OK, I'd like specific answers, if possible without elaboration, please. Which cities and towns do YOU think are the best and most acceptable places in Mexico for foreigners to live? Please no answers concerning what you might think would be better for me or someone else. In your experience, what are the best places you've seen and would recommend to a good friend or relative? For whatever reason...the most comfortable, the most affordable, the most scenic, the best overall. One catch, no Lake Chapala, no San Miguel, no Puerto Vallarta. Everyone knows about them. Thanks!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

i like Valle de Guadalupe Baja California, La Paz Baja California Sur, Queretaro , Oaxaca, San Cristobal and Merida....


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

San Luis Potosi, SLP


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

depends on the foreigner´s need, taste, age,budget and adaptibility ..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

For a large city with all the urban amenities, Mexico City.

For a medium sized city with most of the urban amenities, Guadalajara.

For a small city, La Paz.

For a pueblito, Teuchitlán.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Paamul


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Guanajuato, if you can handle the hills.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Saltillo,, Morelia, Patzcuaro, and Monterrey have their plusses.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

vantexan said:


> OK, I'd like specific answers, if possible without elaboration, please. Which cities and towns do YOU think are the best and most acceptable places in Mexico for foreigners to live? Please no answers concerning what you might think would be better for me or someone else. In your experience, what are the best places you've seen and would recommend to a good friend or relative? For whatever reason...the most comfortable, the most affordable, the most scenic, the best overall. One catch, no Lake Chapala, no San Miguel, no Puerto Vallarta. Everyone knows about them. Thanks!


Your asking questions to which there is no one or good answer. You want our opinions, based on our preferences/experiences, expectations ... and for your purposes I believe the answers are irrelevant. It's your life and we really know very little about you, your wife, your needs and wants, your health, your budget, etc., etc. And you know little or nothing about those of us providing responses. Places I've lived in Mexico and places I'd likely locate to in the future are places my friends and family "back home" probably wouldn't like. I think you're looking to be convinced or trying to convince someone else ... who doesn't want to be convinced to move to Mexico. The only way you will find a place you and your wife will be comfortable living is to travel Mexico and see for yourself. Each trip, visit a different region. Would you enjoy living in the mountains, the desert or along a shoreline? Are their health considerations to factor in? Do you like heat, or moderate climate? Urban/city living, or rural? Read all you can from the wealth of information available on the www and at the library. If you speak and understand Spanish, the country is your 'oyster' and there are fewer limitations. Not having the communicative skills greatly limits the possibilities.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

AS you can see, vantexan, everyone has mentioned what THEY think are good choices for themselves, and there is no duplication. Everyone is different, with different wants and needs. None of these people have the same needs as you, so we are all just "pissing in the wind".


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Follow the link below to some material illustrating where foreigners are locating themselves in Mexico. The discussion/information is drawn from the 2010 Mexican Census but, even 4 years later ... it should still have some relevance to the discussion:

Where do most foreigners live in Mexico?


----------



## meeny007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Playa Del Carmen!!


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Longford said:


> Your asking questions to which there is no one or good answer. You want our opinions, based on our preferences/experiences, expectations ... and for your purposes I believe the answers are irrelevant. It's your life and we really know very little about you, your wife, your needs and wants, your health, your budget, etc., etc. And you know little or nothing about those of us providing responses. Places I've lived in Mexico and places I'd likely locate to in the future are places my friends and family "back home" probably wouldn't like. I think you're looking to be convinced or trying to convince someone else ... who doesn't want to be convinced to move to Mexico. The only way you will find a place you and your wife will be comfortable living is to travel Mexico and see for yourself. Each trip, visit a different region. Would you enjoy living in the mountains, the desert or along a shoreline? Are their health considerations to factor in? Do you like heat, or moderate climate? Urban/city living, or rural? Read all you can from the wealth of information available on the www and at the library. If you speak and understand Spanish, the country is your 'oyster' and there are fewer limitations. Not having the communicative skills greatly limits the possibilities.


Nope, I'm asking you your opinion of what are the best places. Has nothing to do with me. OK, a number of people told me Leon wasn't worthwhile but didn't appear to know anything about it. So I'm asking, where are the great places in your opinion? Could be a resource for anyone who wants to come to Mexico to look around. You're well traveled, don't seem to mind sharing opinions, so what places do you think best suit foreigners other than the three I mentioned? Some have already given interesting answers. What say you?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Can you define BEST ?
I can‘t define it. Even the dictionary uses synonyms to describe it, and gives a few vague examples, but no real definition.
I have some 30 or 35 countries under my belt, but still cannot tell you which one is best for you. However, I have lived in Chapala longer than any other single place in my life. So, for the last decade or more, it has been the best place for us to be. If you want to try our location for the next decade, the rent is 777 pesos per day, payable in advance for the decade.  See; no long term commitment for you or your wife.


----------



## meeny007 (Jul 15, 2014)

to rv ******. .....777 pesos a day? how much is it right now in US or CDMA money?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

meeny007 said:


> to rv ******. .....777 pesos a day? how much is it right now in US or CDMA money?


These days you get 13 pesos to the US dollar, so 777 pesos comes to about $60. I don't know what the exchange rate is for the Canadian dollar.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree on Queretaro, San Luis Potosi, San Juan del rio


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

now what..what a waste of time.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mentioning the names of a few places in Mexico where you might want to live without explaining why you'd want to live there is kind of a waste of time IMO.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

meeny007 said:


> to rv ******. .....777 pesos a day? how much is it right now in US or CDMA money?


You might want to read it again; then, do the math.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you want to try our location for the next decade, the rent is 777 pesos per day, payable in advance for the decade.  See; no long term commitment for you or your wife.


777 is an Astrologically significant number that is really over rated .... but may be more significant in the Lake Chapala area


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

How about asking 666 instead?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

lagoloo said:


> How about asking 666 instead?


It's worth every peso of the 777. RV, I think you have lost several.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

coondawg said:


> AS you can see, vantexan, everyone has mentioned what THEY think are good choices for themselves, and there is no duplication. Everyone is different, with different wants and needs. None of these people have the same needs as you, so we are all just "pissing in the wind".


But I've already decided on a city, Leon. It's just that I had quite a few saying that Leon isn't worthwhile but they knew very little about it. So ok, since they seem to know where the great places are, let's hear it. And I'm not applying that to everyone, some gave very interesting answers here. I should add that as an employee of a scheduled airline, which if you know who I work for then yes, it's considered that, well I get pretty good discounts to fly on just about every airline out there, and will do so in retirement. A good airport is a major consideration for me, because, as you said, everyone's wants and needs are different. Leon ticks off quite a few boxes, but the tipping point was being able to bike all over town safely. Throw in the good airport, I'm sold. And so is my wife as she gets the discount too and she'll be able to fly home more often to see her kids.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

vantexan said:


> And so is my wife as she gets the discount too and she'll be able to fly home more often to see her kids.


Maybe she'll just let you live in Mexico by yourself, and visit you for short trips using the discount. You know what _they_ say about absence making the heart grow stronger!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Longford said:


> Maybe she'll just let you live in Mexico by yourself, and visit you for short trips using the discount. You know what _they_ say about absence making the heart grow stronger!


Not stronger.....FONDER!
This whole epic is marvelous.

My impression of Leon, driving to the airport or driving through to the other side, was that 'most any other sprawling city with a large airport would be preferable, but that's just me.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Having two places may not be the best way to pay off the mortgage but it has its pluses... This way you can have two" BEST".


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

At least there is shopping for ladies shoes and leather ware,LOL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> At least there is shopping for ladies shoes and leather ware,LOL


No men's shoes for sale in León?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe she will be known as the Imelda Marcos de León


By the way I read somewhere thhat the capital of men shoes is León but that the capital of women shoes is Guadalajra, I would not know if this is correct since I wear huaraches and will not go anywhere I where I have to dress up and wear shoes..


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

vantexan said:


> But I've already decided on a city, Leon. It's just that I had quite a few saying that Leon isn't worthwhile but they knew very little about it. A good airport is a major consideration for me, because, as you said, everyone's wants and needs are different. Leon ticks off quite a few boxes, but the tipping point was being able to bike all over town safely. Throw in the good airport, I'm sold. And so is my wife as she gets the discount too and she'll be able to fly home more often to see her kids.


And, I know a lot about Leon, as we built a house here in 2007(still putting finishing touches on it, as we also had a house in Chapala at that time where we spent most of our time. We have lived here for the last 2 years, when we are not in the US. The wife has 13 brothers and sisters here and you can imagine the number of nieces and nephews. 

As I previously stated, I think Leon will serve your purpose for some time, hopefully long enough for what you need it for. As far as biking all over town easily, you will find that there are few bikes in the Centro, and the paths are mainly along the major arteries of the city (loop). It's a good 30 minute drive in a car from one side of Leon to the other.

We live across the street from the Parque Metropolitano, the large city park(the Balloon Festival is held there every mid-November, and it is great). They are continually working on the park, but if you have ever been to a decent park NOB, you will be disappointed in this one. But, hey, they do have this big area, and lots of places don't. That is a plus, also.

Good public transportation, but some destinations can take 1.5 to 2 hours to get to. Excellent airport. More plusses.

Pollution, because of the traffic in such a large city. Lots of construction, houses, streets, etc. Leon is a GROWING city. You will find a rental in your price range, but it will be unfurnished. Used stuff costs a little less than new, so usually buy new.

But, by all means, make a point to come to Leon for a couple of 7-10 day visits before you make your move, so you can get the lay of the land. And, always "bargain", when you have a chance. 
Best Wishes.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Guadalajara is the capitol of "women who can walk in shoes with 6" heels". Presumably, they buy them locally.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Maybe she will be known as the Imelda Marcos de León


Very funny observation, citlali!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yea,lots of mens shoes but maybe Mexicali Al can get him some pointy boots for him.,LOL


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> No men's shoes for sale in León?


Lots of men's shoes. Emyco is the maker of "Hush Puppies", and other good men's and women's shoes. 3 Hermanos is here, Flexi, etc. San Pancho seems to be the "tennis shoe/sneaker" capital of the area. Wife says LOTS of really fancy women's shoes made here. They sell them in Guad and all over Mexico, and the world. Often, prices are cheaper NOB on these shoes than in Mexico, but that is true on many things that are from Mexico and sold NOB.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

coondawg said:


> And, I know a lot about Leon, as we built a house here in 2007(still putting finishing touches on it, as we also had a house in Chapala at that time where we spent most of our time. We have lived here for the last 2 years, when we are not in the US. The wife has 13 brothers and sisters here and you can imagine the number of nieces and nephews.
> 
> As I previously stated, I think Leon will serve your purpose for some time, hopefully long enough for what you need it for. As far as biking all over town easily, you will find that there are few bikes in the Centro, and the paths are mainly along the major arteries of the city (loop). It's a good 30 minute drive in a car from one side of Leon to the other.
> 
> ...


Sorry, been offline moving for my job. Thanks for the great info! You weren't who I was referring to, and will take your advice seriously and visit.


----------

